# No afternoon blocks available because declining too many



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

I recently declined and forfeit too many offers for the afternoon blocks (2-5pm) but I did it before 45 minutes of the starting time. Now, during the past couple weeks, I get only offers for the morning blocks and no more offers for 2-5pm blocks but I want to get it now. What should I do or how long do I have to wait for the system to reset?

Be noted that I already emailed the support but the answer they gave me doesn't help and I already set available time that covers the afternoon shift.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

There is another thread about this. When you get out of favor I find you have to do some evening go back blocks to start seeing regular blocks again.


----------

